# What kind of decor does a 1.5" rhom need?



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm setting up my 20 gallon tank for my rhom I'll have in a week or two. I'm wondering what decorations to put in there, like plants, rocks, hiding places. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

For a little guy, in a 20, I think a piece of sweet driftwood would be enough.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Really? One piece of driftwood would be easy. Would plants be bad though? Extra oxygen and they look good. I want to make him feel like hes swimming in the river he came from.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

nothing at all. But if you want decor, 2 large amazon swords will do the job. Looks nice in my tank while i had it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I like the diftwood idea, and go with live plants....if you are just gonna have one small rhom I would put a lot of time and energy into aquascaping the tank as to provide a enjoyable experience observing it.

:moved: to equipment questions


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Good suggestions. I will definately go with a few plants (amazon swords maybe?) and a cool piece of driftwood. How bright does light have to be for amazon swords?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

doesnt have to be very bright. a good 6-8 hours of exposure would be nice for them.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Do I take the plants out of the little pots and bury them in the gravel? And I don't need anything ridiculous like co2 injection do I?


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Mr.P said:


> Do I take the plants out of the little pots and bury them in the gravel? And I don't need anything ridiculous like co2 injection do I?


 no i wouldnt think so, the plants should be okaj


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i forgot, yes just take the plants out and put them at the bottom, be sure the rotts are under the bottom material


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Cool, thanks for all the help.


----------

